# Mbbs Build Along (Pic Heavy)



## Hrawk

Here's some slingshot porn for all of you who like build along threads.

This is me making another MBBS with Aluminium Handle.

If anyone has any questions regarding any of the steps you see here, please feel free to ask.

*1) Cut stock to length using band saw*









*2) Face off each end of the handle*
*







*

*3) Mill out the slot for the fork*
*







*

*4) Chamfer the top of the handle*
*







*

*5) Chamfer the bottom of the handle*
*







*

*6) Start cleaning up the handle ready for polish. Starting with 240 grit and working up to 1200*
*







*

*7) Next hit it with some Kitten Cutting Compound*
*







*

*8) Finish up with a 2 stage polish on the buffer. Tripoly compound followed by SSX*
*







*


----------



## Hrawk

*9) Getting started on the forks. Mark out the blank stock ready for cutting*
*







*

*10) Cut the pieces out using the bandsaw*
*







*

*11) Clean and square up the ends on the disc sander*
*







*

*12) Mark out for the holes*
*







*

*13) Always centre punch before drilling*
*







*

*14) Drill the holes. Using a drill press can be fiddly on small pieces, so I just clamped them up in the vice and used a hand drill*
*







*

*15) Holes are drilled and burrs are cleaned up on the belt sander*
*







*

*16) Align the clamps to the main fork arm and drill holes*
*







*


----------



## Hrawk

*17) Mark out and punch the centre holes in the main fork arm*
*







*

*18) Drill holes and tidy up with another lick on the belt sander*
*







*

*19) Bolt them together and round out the corners as well as sanding the ends flush*
*







*

*20) Now the sucky part begins, hand sanding and polishing. Boy do those small bits get hot on the buffer*
*







*

*21) Sucky part is over, mmmm shiny*
*







*

*22) Clamp up the handle and insert the main fork arm, mark holes*
*







*

*23) Drill and tap for bolts*


----------



## Hrawk

*24) Check that threads are clean and everything fits together*
*







*

*25) Setup up fork arm in vice, square it up ready for bending*
*







*

*26) Using a rubber mallet bend the fork to shape*
*







*

*27) Put it all together*
*







*

*28) Another MBBS is born







*


----------



## LVO

That's a thing of beauty! Great build log, too, Hrawk!


----------



## M.J

I really enjoyed that!
This looks like a very functional design, I'll have to try to make one someday.


----------



## NightKnight

Great instruction set! Good job!


----------



## Geoff uk

Nice and shiny...does it work as good as it looks ..???


----------



## Sean

Excellent build along with sharp photo's.


----------



## Geoff uk

i have to now start thinking about where to put all those tools i,d like to own..hrawk: many thanks for the heads up on the tools...


----------



## AnTrAxX

Man...that buffing really seems to pay off...we have a polishing machine at work...but (next to the fact that i burned my fingers several times and i hate that thing) most of the time i´m too lazy to use it.....i should really try to do a slingshot once with screw-on-scales so i can buff the metalcore on it´s own.

Beautiful piece Hrawk...really nice


----------



## AnTrAxX

Oh btw. why do you mill out the slot first and then champfer the top of the handle? i would start with the champfering.

And the way you clamp the handle in the vise looks a bit dangerous, you can use the v-shaped thing from picture 12 (i don´t know how it is called in english, over here they are marked with numbers 0,1,2, to show how precise they are. the cheaper ones can be used without problems) to clamp round things. also very easy to align it straight then


----------



## Hrawk

AnTrAxX said:


> Oh btw. why do you mill out the slot first and then champfer the top of the handle? i would start with the champfering.
> 
> And the way you clamp the handle in the vise looks a bit dangerous, you can use the v-shaped thing from picture 12 (i don´t know how it is called in english, over here they are marked with numbers 0,1,2, to show how precise they are. the cheaper ones can be used without problems) to clamp round things. also very easy to align it straight then


I mill the slot so I don't have to measure the chamfer, just eyeball it till it meets the bottom of the slot.

Yeah, I agree it's probably not best practice to mount the job like that without any lateral support, but the cutter burns through it like hot butter, so it's not too bad.

Those blocks here we call a 'V' block. I made those myself and surface ground them down, so they are pretty accurate. Good idea using it in the vice though. Thanks.


----------



## rosco

...you have skills


----------



## Chepo69

A dream to have the whole arsenal of tools, and how to take advantage of a very thorough job.

I enjoyed the photographic sequence,. Thank you for taking the time to share Hrawk


----------



## Danny0663

Very nice tutorial, i really enjoyed that. Clear pictures with annotation









THUMBS UP!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great googly moogly! Amazing.









Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## wood'n'rubber

That was excellent Hrawk! Crystal clear description.


----------



## Jim Williams

Superb work, and fantastic thread, thanks for sharing!

P.S Love that design!


----------



## Btoon84

Very nice Hrawk, a lot of time in the polishing. It turned out nicely!


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks for the kind feedback people, much appreciated










Just remember, you don't really need all the above tools to make a design like this.

My first one I made was with a hacksaw, a drill, a hammer and a vice.


----------



## Imperial

build logs are addictive, thanx for sharing your building method. btw- it needed more pics .....


----------



## quarterinmynose

Awesome, I really enjoyed this. Cool stuff going on here, I know I will never do it, but dang if I didn't enjoy watching the steps in pictures. I found the Chamfering pictures particularly enthralling. Nice work.


----------



## Devoman

Very nice job! With all the work that goes into these shooters, they are a labor of love for sure.


----------



## f00by

That's a beauty Hrawk! How much for one of those?


----------



## mrpaint

very nice hrawk! probably one of the best build logs I have seen on here since I joined. I am super jelly of your ryobi band saw!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Thank you Hrawk for this great tutorial !!
The shooter looks awesome, soooo shiny







very good !!!


----------



## hitmenscrub

the only thing worse than not having the tools to make this is having the tools to make it and not have the skill to do so. beautiful work!


----------



## Hrawk

f00by said:


> That's a beauty Hrawk! How much for one of those?


$70 + postage (approx $19 to most places).


----------



## fezunt

That is one of ,if not the best build log I have seen on any forum.How well do they hold tubes,or is it stirictly a flatband slingshot?


----------



## Hrawk

Holds tubes fine. Heres an earlier one wearing the new Dankung tapered tubes.


----------



## Rayshot

Good stuff Hrawk!

"Mmm shiny", kind of says it all. Like moths to a light in the dark.


----------



## LittleBear

Yep, Shiny!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Man i´d so love to have those _"basic"_ tools at home (lathe, mill, drill press and so on).
You could lock me in the cellar for weaks without problems









Again, i really like the simplicity of that design. But still it´s very functional...strong bandsets, weak ones, tubes, flatbands...perfect.
I will try such a design too if it´s ok for you...i can deliver pron to pay you if you like hehe...

...like this one here...a mate has a similar but smaller version at his work, needless to say private stuff on such a machine is a no-go








could watch that all day


----------



## Sofreto

Hawk

The build log, process outline, or whatever you would call it is well done and easy to follow. I jut need to borrow your tools.

Great job...I am thinking one will be on the way to CA soon.

Thanks for taking the time to share this


----------



## Hrawk

Sure man, go for it : http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/17-mbbs-by-hrawk/


----------



## Sofreto

Auto correct has a way of screwing up your name


----------



## leon13

way coooool , nice job.


----------



## bigron

this is probably a foolish question what does mbbs stand for exactly?


----------



## Hrawk

*M*ulti *B*and *B*udget *S*hooter.

It was originally designed to take any kind of bands and be reasonably cheap to make. I kind of got a bit carried away over time with the extra 'bling'

Here's the original. Made in about 10 mins from various scrap wood and metal I had around.










Another 'Blinged Up' version :


----------



## jomaff

what would i get if i bought one? would i just get the mbbc slingshot?


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Nice tutorial, thanks for sharing!!!

If i had your equipment in my cellar, my wife would report me as missed


----------



## jomaff

And where do i order it?


----------



## leon13

jomaff said:


> And where do i order it?


PM him and he will contact U

cheers


----------



## Dr J

This proves that a good series of photographs tells the message as would a video. Out standing work Hrawk, Funny I have most of the tools shown, but my drill press, band saw, and vice get the most work. Very inspiring, extremely inspiring.


----------



## Hrawk

jomaff said:


> what would i get if i bought one? would i just get the mbbc slingshot?





jomaff said:


> And where do i order it?


You would get the slingshot itself, a few sets of bands of your choice (pending what I have available), 4 roo leather patches for padding in the clamps and I'll throw in some Kangaroo leather for pouches.

Send me a PM if you are interested in one. (Click my name, click Send Message).

It will take a few days to make and be posted.


----------



## BCLuxor

I attempted a recreation of this design a while ago and failed hard.. credit to Hrawk


----------



## jomaff

Hrawk said:


> jomaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> what would i get if i bought one? would i just get the mbbc slingshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jomaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where do i order it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would get the slingshot itself, a few sets of bands of your choice (pending what I have available), 4 roo leather patches for padding in the clamps and I'll throw in some Kangaroo leather for pouches.
> 
> Send me a PM if you are interested in one. (Click my name, click Send Message).
> 
> It will take a few days to make and be posted.
Click to expand...

what about the screw driver thing?


----------



## rtaylor129

Wish I had all that equipment!


----------

